# dyndns iis



## xenox (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe probleme mit dyndns. 
-habe mich bei dyndns.org registiert.
-daten in den t-sinus 154dsl eingetragen.
-port für virtualserver freigeschaltet
-iis gestartet. es läuft.
-mit ping "homepage.dyndns.org"  bekomme ich antwort.

wenn ich im browser meine  "homepage.dyndns.org"  aufrufe, sehe, daß die seite zwar gefunden wird. kann aber nicht angezeigt werden, wa mache ich da falsh?
muß ich weitere einstellungen am router oder im windows  machen?
habe mit windows 2000/XP und apache webserver auch probiert, ohne ergbnis.


bin dankbar für tips

grüsse


----------

